# New Member!



## Deadliftdeez (Jan 5, 2021)

Hey guys and gals. I've heard good things about this community, and I'm happy to be here! I've been training seriously for 2 years now!


----------



## Arnold (Jan 5, 2021)

Welcome!


----------



## brazey (Jan 6, 2021)

Welcome....


----------



## Drugsgear (Jan 6, 2021)

Welcome to IMF??
Need help- come here ????


Sincerely, Alan.


----------



## AlldayEveryday (Jan 10, 2021)

Welcome to imf


----------



## ordawg1 (Jan 11, 2021)

Welcome ~


----------

